# New Rufus Hussey videos on Youtube



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Fellows,

There are serveral new videos on youtube with Rufus Hussey in them.

Search "toro212" on youtube and you will find them. I believe this fellow, toro, is a nephew or nephew in law of Rufus.

One video has Rufus showing how to tie up the beanshooters. One has the Johnny Carson show.

Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I would like to thank you for informing all of us on here about these videos. I have watched the Carolina Camera one dozens of times and not just for the shooting. I also find it somewhat interesting that he is shooting a sort of butterfly style, which is very in vogue in Slingshot World these days. People like Mr. Hussey are becoming more and more rare these days, which is a real shame and even Mr. Carson, who while not of good Southern country stock, was a real gentleman who treated Rufus with all the respect in the world. I also suspect Mr. Carson had in the least a small amount of envy for Rufus' simple country life of chicken houses, gardens, and slingshots by the tone of some of his questions and comments. Rufus held his own and even managed to score some points in a very gentle and unconfrontational way. This is a far cry from these days where he would have been asked about how many sex partners he had in the past week, his Viagra/Cialis preference, and what he did out in the chicken house.

Rufus Hussey is my hero.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you for sharing! I noticed he doesnt pull thd bands over the top of the fork.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> Thank you for sharing! I noticed he doesnt pull thd bands over the top of the fork.


I noticed that too, was wondering if I had seen wrong








...great videos by the way.


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

cant find the videos, can someone post the links please?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

baumstamm said:


> cant find the videos, can someone post the links please?


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

These videos are FANTASTIC=absolutely GREAT= THANKS to whoever is responsible=THANK YOU


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Real Nice!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I just saved 'em to my favorites...Thanks!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

great videos! very informative


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Amazing ! These are rocks !!! so accurate.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

I agree with you, JMPLSNT.

I've watched the Carolina Camera Rufus Hussey quite a few times. (It's been watched over 3 million times.)

Rufus was good with a slingshot, no doubt. He was very good.

But what I find myself thinking as I watch that piece, and all these others that were added recently by toro212, is what a neat person he was.

If I could just do two things that he did, no TV and no telephones, my life would be so much simpler.

Yes, I have kids, and a mortgage, and insurance and all kinds of other bills: groceries, utilities, cars, gas, taxes, on and on and on.

Sometimes the weight seems heavy on my shoulders. I like what I do for a living, but I have to do it, whether I like it or not...... responsibilities.

Then add to those things that I "must" have, the things that we "want" to have.... the "extras." As nice a place to stay as we can afford, cell phones all around, ipods, ipads, this latest gadget and that one.

Maybe old Johnny Carson was right when he told Rufus, about his seemingly "simple" life, "You might know something the rest of us don't" or whatever he said.

Maybe Rufus did know something. Maybe he did have it figured out.

Somedays my greatest joy in a day comes in my own backyard, plinking away with my favorite slingshot, draw after draw.

It costs almost nothing because I catch and re-use the ammo and buy the cheapest tube bands at the SuperCenter; but I get lost in the simple monotony of aim and shoot, aim and shoot.

Rufus has been watched over 3 million times, but it wasn't all from slingshot fanatics..........

He was on to something all right. May we all catch on to it and enjoy the simple things in life.

WD


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up on the videos. I really enjoyed watching them.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep that is the Rufus legacy; he was much more than a slingshot shooter. He was very, very likable. He was the greatest ambassador for the sling shot sport. RIP -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

wd40,
I enjoyed those videos too. But different things run through my mind as I watch ol' Rufus. The no. 1 thing is that that "simple life" you admire ain't so simple. You said, "Sometimes the weight seems heavy on my shoulders. I like what I do for a living, but I have to do it, whether I like it or not...... responsibilities." Well, did you hear that list of things Rufus _had _to do every morning? That's every day 365 days a year -- whether he wanted to or not. And those things he did, he did _before _he started his days work of tending his crops. And what about the times when the natural elements of insects and disease attacked his crops or livestock? Those worries are every bit as burdensome as " a mortgage, and insurance and all kinds of other bills: groceries, utilities, cars, gas, taxes, on and on and on." Trust me, I lived that so-called simple life with my parents and 6 siblings for a while. It wasn't simple at all. And as far as the no phone thing goes, what if your 4-year-old, for instance, gets ahold of a sharp knife and slashes his hand so badly with it that by the time you've come upon him he's practically bled to death -- wouldn't you want to get the EMT's out asap? A backward life is not a simple life.
The no. 2 thing that runs through my mind when I watch and re-watch Rufus is that he is using a simple forked stick without messin' around with ergonomics and whatever else it is that we all think are so important in out designs; he's using rocks for ammo; and he's using just gum rubber and probably without a precision taper either. Yet he outshoots just about all of us, and was able to put food on the table when he needed to. Makes me wonder about how much of what we do, and neurotically fret over, in our slingshot designs and manufacture is really just a glorious waste of time. Maybe the only thing that really matters is the shooter; and the slingshot is the least part of the equation?
It is fun, though, isn't it?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Dayhiker I think it's the balance, I've lived the simple farm life, with the chores, animals and everything else, and I've done the 9 to 5 wage slave for a lot longer, I don't look back on either with a great deal of fondness. I recently was forced to "simplify" due to a chain of events that left me with out pretty much all the things I worked 30 years for, now I am trying to find something in between. I think the thing with some one like Rufus ( or at least the Rufus the media shows) is that he figured out what he needed and what he didn't and was happy with it.....wheter that's how he really was or not is another story....
I guess the same would apply to slingshots


----------



## Itamar J (Aug 7, 2010)

what amazes me is that this guy was using flatbands and shoots almost butterfly style
he must have known somethin we didnt back then 
cause now they are recognized as greater sources of power


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Cheers, great watching!


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for posting.!!


----------

